# EU PSK Contest 2017

## ux1iw

,  -     ?    UT7FP           ,   ,   DK5UR    - Sorry Serge...a lot of QRL  :Sad: 
I have asked everybody who has something to do with the job...
Result: NOBODY has judged the contest. 

So we are looking for a judge
cu Heinz, Dk5UR

----------

